# Jabber



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Had the very sad news today 14 December that John aka Jabber had lost his battle for life.
All of us on here will, no doubt, want to add our condolences to his family and remember him in various ways.
I never actually met him face to face but always found his posts helpful and at times hilarious. Cannot remember ever having to ask him to delete or modify a post in my moderators capacity, he was far too nice a gentle man in that respect.
Go in peace John you will not be forgotten 
Helen


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

Rest in Peace John (Jabber)....

We are grateful for all the information we have received from your posts.

Why is it always the good ones that go first?

Angie & David


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have just had a search for Jabbers posts and can see quite clearly why he will be missed on here as he was a great contributor of ideas and new innovation.

RIP


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sad news, our thoughts are with his family and friends at this time, John (Jabber) will be missed, I and many others have had the pleasure of his company over a long period here, his help and advice was a valuable asset to us all………….RIP John, you will be missed.

Rob


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

You will be deeply missed Jabber..............


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

R.I.P. Jabber. You will be greatly missed.


Motorhomer & Motorhomer 2


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Sad news*

Always the worst news to hear before Christmas, my thoughts are with the family, as a previous post has already mentioned remember the good times and raise a glass....

Good bye John thanks for all the help.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

May he rest in peace, he will be sadly missed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My sincere condolences to all of John's family. 

I never met him personally but Jabber was a great contributor to this website and will be sadly missed.

RIP John, it won't be the same without you. 

pete.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Condolences to all Jabber's family from a fellow motorhomer.
Soberly remembering 'don't ask for whom the bell tolls'
eddied


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I had met John (Jabber) through MHF. Our friendship was not just due to our common interest in motorhoming and the MHF forum but also the fact that we both owned Autosleepers, John a Clubman and me an Executive... so we had lots to talk about. We e-mailed and spoke several times by telephone. As is the case with "internet friendships" I had decided, at a distance so to speak, that John was "a kindred spirit" . I am glad to say that we did manage to meet just the once in March this year, when John and his wife came to Autosleepers to have some work done to the van, I suggested that, as I live really close to the AS works that instead of waiting all day at the factory I would pick them up and we could have a chat at my home. We had a good old chinwag about the various modifications that we were both working on. John loved working on his van and had made lots of worthwhile improvements to it. Upon meeting him, he was just as I had imagined from his emails and phone conversations, a good person......a lovely guy.

RIP John

My condolences go to his wife and family.

Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Memory of Jabber*

So sorry to hear the sad news our thoughts and prayers are with you R.I.P.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

So sad to read this news.

I remember Jabber as one of the early contributers to this site and has already been said, all his posts were worth reading and digesting.

He will be missed.
Our thoughts will be with his family at this time.

Gillian


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Rest In Peace John (Jabber)

Deepest Sympathy to his Family


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Very sad news

RIP John (jabber)
Our thoughts are with you and your family

Frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Although I never met John (Jabber), I had many an exchange with him about 
terrestrial TV reception and I particularly liked his idea of how to cheaply mount the Sharp Aquaos LCD TV in a van.

RIP John and condolences to the family.

peedee


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I remember Jabber as a very friendly, helpful poster - a nice person.

We are a community and he was a member - it's very sad to lose a member of what is a very small community.

May we add our sincerest condolences to his family and friends. He will be missed.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words. When Dad had been in hospital a while he wanted a message posted on the forum to let people know why he could not post.
He battled Leukaemia for many years, when he was down he would come to his computer and make posts on forums - this one was his recent favourite. It took his mind of things and he really enjoyed interacting with the community here.
Without knowing it, you all helped give him a lift when he needed it.
He will be greatly missed by family and friends, whether they have met him or not.
The last time when I made him smile was on Monday when I suggested he would soon be out of hospital and into his motorhome.
He would be deeply touched by the words here.

Peter (son) and Kath (wife)


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Kath and Peter,

Let me too express my sympathy at the passing of you husband and father. I too appreciated the advise that he gave on this website. He will be sadly missed by us all.

You are in my thoughts and prayers at this sad time.

Stewart.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

In Memory of Jabber RIP

Sincere condolence on the death of Jabber RIP

May he rest in peace. His pain is over.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

our thoughts and prayers are with the family at this sad time...R.I.P.jabber.............aido


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Jabber may you rest in peace I will pray for your Family.

Eddie


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sincere condolences to his family and friends .. RIP Jabber


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Condolences from Julie and I, we too have experience of battling a serious life threatening illness (Julie with, me supporting) and we know it can be a tough enduring fight even when the going is good.

Sincere condolences


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

May we add our condolences to those already expressed. he will be sadly missed.
Sid & Shirley


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

we would also like to offer our sincere condolances to johns family during this vary sad and difficult time . his memory will live on in this forum and all the helpful information he has provided over the years for this community .
many thanks john !


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

May we offer our sincere condolences at this sad news.

RIP 'Jabber'

Jean and Ged Foster


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A man without equal who has now gone on his final journey, although I never met you, I felt as though I knew you. Farewell friend enjoy your rest at the end of the trail.


Bigfoot and friends


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Im hoping this is ok with Peter and Kath but according to them John would have liked donations made in his memory to either Donations to either the Leukaemia Research Fund or The Royal Marsden Trust and they can be sent to:
Lodge Brothers and Barton
116 Hanworth Road
Hounslow
Middlesex TW3 1UG
(020) 8570 0118

Please mention John’s name and your chosen charity, or alternatively I have taken off the standard MHF donations block and added a simple one which can be used to donate funds towards some flowers and if enough funds are forthcoming a donation as well to one of his chosen charities. It is on the front page of the site top right hand corner.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Do we need Jabbers surname for sending donations to that address ?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

It is very sad that we now need such a section here in the forum. 

Rest in Peace, John (Jabber), and my sincere condolations to Kath and Peter, all the family and friends.

Gerhard


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Kath and Peter 
Word are so inadequate at times like this...

May you find peace in the celebration of John's life and his contribution to you and others...


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all so much.

Dad's name is John Barrett. His initials spell JAB from which he took 'Jabber'. He often joked that he should have been a doctor and he had the handwriting to match.

Mum, Sue (John's daughter) and I are touched once more by the words and sentiments here.

We wish you all Merry Christmas and the best for the New Year. 

Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Peter & Kath,

I apologise for the late posting here, but I have only now done justice by re-reading Jabber's posts. It made me very sad, for clearly we have all lost someone who contributed much to those around him. I am sure he has left you with some wonderful memories to reminisce upon, and comfort you at this time.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

FYI After some members wished to donate I have now arranged for a floral wreath to be sent to the funeral on behalf of MHF.

Jabber will be missed


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

The wreath was received - thanks very much it was really appreciated. 

Many people paid verbal to respects to John during the service to celebrate his life and the topic of motorhomes came up a few times. In fact the first post on this topic from Helen was read as an example of someone who had not met John but still managed to sum him up. It is quite a community you have here, long may it continue!

John was laid to rest on Thursday and we all now pray that he rests in peace.

Kath and Peter


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

So sad to hear the news.


----------

